# Ict support engineer anzco-263212



## Aakyl4ever (Jan 13, 2017)

I am trying to migrate to Australia through a MARA Agent. The process has taken almost 2 years and the Agent keeps saying the same thing when ever I ask for an update - They say that none of the sates open sponsorship for this job code. They have submitted 3 separate EOI to QLD, SA and NSW with point 70. I am confused why am I not being invited.

I would like to have fellow members who are currently trying and already succeeded their migration process with job code 263212 ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER write your experience here. Please write down pros - cons of the process, tips and anything helpful.

Thanks and wish you luck!


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Aakyl4ever said:


> I am trying to migrate to Australia through a MARA Agent. The process has taken almost 2 years and the Agent keeps saying the same thing when ever I ask for an update - They say that none of the sates open sponsorship for this job code. They have submitted 3 separate EOI to QLD, SA and NSW with point 70. I am confused why am I not being invited.
> 
> I would like to have fellow members who are currently trying and already succeeded their migration process with job code 263212 ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER write your experience here. Please write down pros - cons of the process, tips and anything helpful.
> 
> Thanks and wish you luck!


Your agent is making false promises, I got nomination in April 2016 and invite in the same month with 65 points, if you were in the pool from last 2 years , then you should have invited by now. I got grant in July 2016.


----------



## Aakyl4ever (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks, in my case My agent didn't properly apply in July 2016. And I gained 70 points in Jan 2017.
at the moment 3 separate EOI submitted to NSW, SA and QLD. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Kaveri (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,
I have also applied for ICT support engineer on oct 2016 NSW. One of my friends told me that probability of getting Visa in CSOL is very less. So have my agent made a wrong decsion by applying for ICT support enginnee 263212? Should i get my Skill assessment done once again on other profile?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Kaveri said:


> Hi,
> I have also applied for ICT support engineer on oct 2016 NSW. One of my friends told me that probability of getting Visa in CSOL is very less. So have my agent made a wrong decsion by applying for ICT support enginnee 263212? Should i get my Skill assessment done once again on other profile?


What's your job duties and responsibilities, it is based on that.


----------



## Kaveri (Feb 7, 2017)

My job responsibly are technical troubleshooting, networking, LAN/VLAN with inter switch configuring, troubleshooting of internet/OS/email and stuff


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Kaveri said:


> My job responsibly are technical troubleshooting, networking, LAN/VLAN with inter switch configuring, troubleshooting of internet/OS/email and stuff


Yes, you can check for 263111 which is in 189 SOL, if the job code matches with your skills, you can apply.


----------



## Kaveri (Feb 7, 2017)

So is that right, i mean ICT Support engineer 263212 has less probability to get the VISA


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Kaveri said:


> So is that right, i mean ICT Support engineer 263212 has less probability to get the VISA


I can't say yes because I got it, apply for other states and check their eligibility conditions, this code takes time to send invites, you have applied through agent I believe not sure if they are looking for other options.


----------



## Aakyl4ever (Jan 13, 2017)

Kaveri said:


> My job responsibly are technical troubleshooting, networking, LAN/VLAN with inter switch configuring, troubleshooting of internet/OS/email and stuff




Try with ANZSCO 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer. That should be better.


----------



## Kittu123 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Sansu could you please let us know how are job opportunities for ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER in SA. I am with the same code with 55 points, yet to give my PTE next week. Thanks in advance


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,
Submitting an ICT Skills Assessment to ACS, is it compulsory to submit all my previous work experiences + job scope from different companies? 

Employment References
Each employment reference must contain:
• Start and Finish Dates of Employment – these should be specific dates in a DD/MM/YY format
• Description of Duties Performed – Required to determine the relevance of the experience to
the nominated occupation
• Country where Employment was undertaken
• Company Letterhead and signed by the author
• Certification as a valid copy

Please advise.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

*263212 - ICT Support Engineer*

Hi,

My agent Y-Axis has suggested me to apply for ICT Support Engineer 263212, however I am having second thoughts about this. Though my work experience matches most closely to this. However, it isn't on the MLTSL list and I am not sure that's the way to go. My work experience also matches to a slightly lesser extent to Computer and Systems Engineer 263111 and ICT System Analyst 261112. I read on the ACS evaluation website that job responsibility should match to at least around 65%. What are the general waiting times for occupations not on the MLTSL? Or they're just not invited. Skills assessment score - 75 points without State nomination.

Thanks


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent Y-Axis has suggested me to apply for ICT Support Engineer 263212, however I am having second thoughts about this. Though my work experience matches most closely to this. However, it isn't on the MLTSL list and I am not sure that's the way to go. My work experience also matches to a slightly lesser extent to Computer and Systems Engineer 263111 and ICT System Analyst 261112. I read on the ACS evaluation website that job responsibility should match to at least around 65%. What are the general waiting times for occupations not on the MLTSL? Or they're just not invited. Skills assessment score - 75 points without State nomination.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Could you please confirm if you have receive ITA with this Job Code?
what is the current status?

Thanks.


----------



## lewi.1985 (Jul 28, 2018)

*I hope I get it too*



Sansu83 said:


> Your agent is making false promises, I got nomination in April 2016 and invite in the same month with 65 points, if you were in the pool from last 2 years , then you should have invited by now. I got grant in July 2016.


Hi,

I am glad to hear that you got the visa !! that gives me some hope ... 

You were sponsored by which State ??

I have submitted my EOI since January 2018 (when I had 60 points), however, in April I lost 5 points.
So I took the English exam again to gain the 10 extra points, and I have updated my EOI beginning of July 2018 to have 65 points in total.

I'm still waiting though...

I hope I get invited since I already have brothers living in QLD for years 

Lewi

My current total score (65)
ANZSCO: 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
Age: 25 points
PTE 10 points
Work Experience: 10 points
Education : 15 points
State nomination - 5 points


----------

